# Gave it a quick clean with Johnsons baby bath!!



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

A few pics....

















































Saj


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Partly done mine and lost interest lol

Have washed it.

Then used paint cleanser and then wax on bonnet and roof.

The paint cleaner stuff is a nightmare to buff off though, the wax is a piece of piss. Cleaner is harder than polish.

Should I get some different stuff?

ps - Car looks mint :wink: I like black cars.


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Cheers mate, it was Autogylm'd by the garage last week - so all it needed was some baby bath and its come up well.

I'm happy with it, I prefer driving it, than washing it though!!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Looking good mate you will have to keep it clean for the next meet


----------

